# Some I poured



## Tclem (Jul 27, 2015)

here are some PR blanks I poured. I really like blue and white.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 27, 2015)

Nice pour Tony. Still nailing those swirls. Well done

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 27, 2015)

Lookgin good !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS (Jul 27, 2015)

very nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Curt

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 27, 2015)

Very cool Tony...have you tried to make a red white and blue one yet?


----------



## Tclem (Jul 27, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Very cool Tony...have you tried to make a red white and blue one yet?


Yes. I have made one or two. I have some red and white poured now but think I poured to soon. Red tends to soak up the white in my opinion if you pour to soon

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 27, 2015)

Ah...nice. does it turn pink? Or a lighter color red?


----------



## Tclem (Jul 27, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Ah...nice. does it turn pink? Or a lighter color red?


Yes and no. If to much red in it the white will kinda be in the center of the blank from one or two I turned. If a little red dye then yes it will turn pinkish. I usually wait to pour until it starts to get but I have got in a hurry and poured to quick. The pink ones I did were on purpose and I used less red than normal. The one with the white in the middle was an accident.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Jul 27, 2015)

Nice work, Tony. I'll agree with you on the blue and white - I like them too and look forward to hopefully seeing pics of a couple of them turned.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

